

How To Install Galaxy S III's S-Voice To Any Android Device  - autospa
http://www.geekyportal.com/2012/05/how-to-install-galaxy-s-iiis-s-voice-to.html

======
sturmeh
I just get "Network error. Please try again" when I try to use it.

They blocked just about everyone from using it except SGS3 users a while ago.

~~~
sturmeh
It also crashes my phone if I let it enter deep sleep.

------
mparlane
Tried on my Samsung SII only to be told 500 server error. Maybe mediafire
blocks mobiles?

~~~
nextparadigms
I hear Samsung has blocked it, at least on other Galaxy devices. But I think
you can still make it work if you modify some stuff.

~~~
mparlane
Samsung blocked mediafire?

~~~
sturmeh
That doesn't seem to make sense, why would Cyanogenmod carry across that
blockage. :\

I can't access that link with the same issue on Cyanogenmod 9 SGS2.

------
gbaygon
The article doesn't mention it, but this works only on ICS and/or CM9.

------
onetwothreefour
S-Voice is just Vlingo rebranded.

~~~
sturmeh
It also has a much better ui and proper system integration. (Not that it works
properly on anything but SGS3.)

